# Try as they may, reports of higher gun sales again this year.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger press release. Other firearms manufacturer's stocks are also up.....

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/ruger-on-pace-to-set-new-record-for-firearms-produced-in-a-year-two-years-in-a-row/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=August+21%2C+2012+Ruger


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a huge accomplishment not only for Ruger but for the firearms industry and gun owners everywhere. I wish manufacturers would give a discount to NRA or other gun rights organizations members or those who become members when purchasing a gun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You right Don, it would help drive sales and memberships both.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can tell you one fella who has yet to jump on the wagon and join the ranks of gun owners. I wonder is he is the only member of the NRA that does not own a firearm? LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

After looking into the stock thing a little more I'm finding that the vast majority of firearms manufactures are privately held companies. So the stock thing maybe over quoted by me and the article.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Are weapons manufacturers allowed to be publicly traded companies?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, example below.....

http://www.nyse.com/about/listed/lcddata.html?ticker=RGR


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are a few public companies that offer stock I've found.
OLIN CORP owns Winchester Stock Sign:OLN
STURM RUGER & COMPANY INC Stock Sign:RGR
SMITH & WESSON HOLDING CORP Stock Sign:SWHC

I might have to show my support to these companies by becoming a statistic and purchasing a couple more firearms.









Taurus :Buy any New Taurus Firearm and receive a Free 1-year Membership to the NRA.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope that more and more people are seeing the importance of owning a gun. If our people in this nation were armed a lot of thing could change for the better. Our nation needs to be armed and educated about firearms.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Educated then armed..... They teach archery in schools. I think they should teach firearm safety in schools too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought there were some issues with weapons companies being traded. I could not remember what or if anything came of it. Not sure if it was anything more than media hype but, if I had to bet..... I would bet it was.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear this Mike. Ruger has donated a lot of money to the NRA for hitting this milestone. The media avoids mentioning any of this because it doesn't sensationalize anything. Anyone notice the Colorado incident has dropped off the radar ? Pretty sad that something new for those clowns to jump on is right around the corner every day. I also heard Ruger quit taking orders for the rest of the year on any special orders or for more models of certain guns just so they can catch up. Pretty wild. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The theater shooting still gets a little press here locally. If you guys have not heard, there has been a little over 4 million dollars donated to be slit up between the injured victims and families of the people that died.

The national media is WAY too busy trying to hang the Minnesota Republican that couldn't kept his thoughts and his mouth in sync. That guy is all about himself.

Enough said. 

Despite all the media's negative reporting on firearms, gun purchases continue to rise and will increase by the end of the year. Make the anti's and the State run media crazyLOL...LOL....LOL


----------

